# Any Interest ina a Detroit Area Holiday MnG?



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Haven't had one of these in a few years, but if anyone would care to meet up and have a pop or three, or something to nibble on, kindly throw some suggestions as to dates and places out there, and we'll see who may be interested.


----------

